# Wonder Woman Casting Continues...



## Ranger REG (Dec 15, 2006)

The latest name added to the contest is Priyanka Chopra.







Definitely not Greek, She's Indian (as in Bali).


----------



## rom90125 (Dec 15, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> The latest name added to the contest is Priyanka Chopra.
> 
> Definitely not Greek, She's Indian (as in Bali).




And what is your point?  Hot is hot, regardless...and she is HOT!!!!


----------



## SteelDraco (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm sorry, did you say something?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 15, 2006)

But can she act?


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 15, 2006)

Wonder Woman is not Greek - she is Amazon

and who says Amazons have to act?

Hot will do fine


----------



## Klaus (Dec 15, 2006)

Niiiiiice!


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 15, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> But can she act?



Not a major name in Hollywood yet. Just in Bollywood.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 15, 2006)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Wonder Woman is not Greek - she is Amazon
> 
> and who says Amazons have to act?



Apparently when making a movie about _Wonder Woman,_ acting skill is required.



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> Hot will do fine



Apparently, that's what a sleazy Hollywood producer said to Pamela Anderson, and all the actresses appearing on MyNetworkTV.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 15, 2006)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> and who says Amazons have to act?
> 
> Hot will do fine




Not anymore.  There are plenty of crappy sci fi, heroes, fantasy movies with hot actresses that can't act.  And the movies suck!!  I want more then just a hot actress, they grow on trees.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 15, 2006)

Halle Berry being able to act didn't make Catwoman a hit.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 15, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Apparently, that's what a sleazy Hollywood producer said to Pamela Anderson, and all the actresses appearing on MyNetworkTV.




Lol - and just look where it got her!

of course comparing Wonder Woman to Barb Wire might just be too silly


----------



## Victim (Dec 15, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Halle Berry being able to act didn't make Catwoman a hit.




Wait, she can act?  She didn't seem to be in the Xmen movies and Die Another Day.  Or was that ironic?

In any case, if people want to look at hot women, they have plenty of ways to do so without burdening movies with crappy actresses just because they're attractive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> The latest name added to the contest is Priyanka Chopra.



Okay.  I can totally see her playing Wonder Woman.


----------



## trancejeremy (Dec 15, 2006)

Eh - the trouble with photos like that is because of airbrushing and whatnot, just about anyone can look hot.  But in real life (or on the screen), they actually look like Richard Simmons. (Who came to mind because he actually dresses like Wonder Woman, pretty much)


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 15, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Halle Berry being able to act didn't make Catwoman a hit.



Maybe she wasn't fit for that role, like casting Ben Affleck as Captain Kirk in a Kevin Smith's _Trek_ film.*

 

*Thank Gord Kevin is not doing _Trek._


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 15, 2006)

When I saw this in the news last week, I thought not a bad chioce, I like the Indian musicals.  She is a very good choice, exotic.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 15, 2006)

Victim said:
			
		

> Wait, she can act?  She didn't seem to be in the Xmen movies and Die Another Day.  Or was that ironic?



See _Monster's Ball_ or _Introducing Dorothy Dandridge_, the woman can definitely act. Even in _Jungle Fever_ and _Bullworth_ she showed some acting chops.

She definitely seems to be one of those actors who can shine with good directing (and good writing) but who otherwise can't carry a part.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 15, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Not anymore.  There are plenty of crappy sci fi, heroes, fantasy movies with hot actresses that can't act.  And the movies suck!!  I want more then just a hot actress, they grow on trees.




And where can I get one of those trees for me?


----------



## lrsach01 (Dec 15, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> But can she act?




I'll regret it later...but for now...WHO CARES IF SHE CAN ACT!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 15, 2006)

She was MISS WORLD 2000! 

Another image just because...


----------



## Klaus (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm endulging my very own Hand of Evil, IYKWIMAIDYD...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> I'm endulging my very own Hand of Evil, IYKWIMAIDYD...



 IPSIDKWYM


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 15, 2006)

She's diiiiiiirty.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Dec 15, 2006)

While the eye candy is much appreciated, isn't this *Old News* (tm)?


----------



## Eosin the Red (Dec 15, 2006)

Wonder Woman is right. Now, all we need is a little kinky wardrobe and a nice rope and we are set for some heroic action!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 15, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> While the eye candy is much appreciated, isn't this *Old News* (tm)?



Yes, but it is back with a bit more chance of happening, before she was just part of an ever growing list, now a forerunner!
http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/showthread.php?t=15145


----------



## Klaus (Dec 15, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> IPSIDKWYM



 Huhthewha--?


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 15, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> But in real life (or on the screen), they actually look like Richard Simmons.



To wake up besides Richard Simmons in the morning, that's *cruel and sadistic,* man.


----------



## Olive (Dec 16, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Definitely not Greek, She's Indian (as in Bali).




You know Bali is in Indonesia right? Quite a way from India?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Huhthewha--?



*I*'m *P*retty *S*ure *I* *D*o *K*now *W*hat *Y*ou *M*ean.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 16, 2006)

So, has Jessica Alba been rejected as a possibility for the role?


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (Dec 16, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> So, has Jessica Alba been rejected as a possibility for the role?



By the elder gods, let's hope so.  Alba is a nice piece of eye candy, but she sure as hell doesn't even look like Wonder Woman.

Now, as far as Priyanka Chopra... she's got my vote


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 16, 2006)

Donovan Morningfire said:
			
		

> By the elder gods, let's hope so.  Alba is a nice piece of eye candy, but she sure as hell doesn't even look like Wonder Woman.





What are the specifications for casting the part?  Are we looking for a younger version of Linda Carter?


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 16, 2006)

Wasn't Charisma Carpenter* being considered? Whatever happened to that?

*Cordelia from Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Angel.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 16, 2006)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> Wasn't Charisma Carpenter* being considered? Whatever happened to that?
> 
> *Cordelia from Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Angel.



 Casting won't be done until Joss Whedon has the script finished and locked. And he's still working hard on it.

So any casting news are just preliminary casting to trim down the universe of contestants.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 16, 2006)

Most of the "casting news" is leaked by the actress' agents to try and get fans stirred up to pressure Joss.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 17, 2006)

Yep this shot could be passably Wonder Woman (although a bit of weight training may be required)








and well this has secured my vote


----------



## Klaus (Dec 17, 2006)

Weight TRAINING????

That lady is damn FINE! She's doing a bellydance position, and anything not plastic will bend in that pose!

And may I remind you, that specific part of the body is covered in Wonder Woman's bathing sui... er... battle armor. Yes, that's what they call it. Battle armor.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 17, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Weight TRAINING????
> 
> That lady is damn FINE! She's doing a bellydance position, and anything not plastic will bend in that pose!
> 
> And may I remind you, that specific part of the body is covered in Wonder Woman's bathing sui... er... battle armor. Yes, that's what they call it. Battle armor.



Well, her muscle could use a bit of toning. After all, she's not only a princess but a warrior-trained princess.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't want Wonder Woman to be ripped. Fit is fine. But her strength is magical, so it need not be reflected on her muscles. A dancer would have enough muscle tone for that.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 17, 2006)

How tall should she be?


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 17, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> I don't want Wonder Woman to be ripped. Fit is fine. But her strength is magical, so it need not be reflected on her muscles. A dancer would have enough muscle tone for that.



I said tone, not definition. I don't want her to look like Sarah Conner in _Terminator 2,_ or WWF/WWE wrestler Chyna, for that matter.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 17, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> How tall should she be?



 Lynda Carter was 5'9", IIRC. She should be tall, but not taller than Superman or Batman. Most importantly, she should be statuesque, with long legs.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 17, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I said tone, not definition. I don't want her to look like Sarah Conner in _Terminator 2,_ or WWF/WWE wrestler Chyna, for that matter.




I agree and for the record I posted that picture because her stomach (and her hair) is fine for the role of Wonder Woman. It was her shoulders and arms I was referring to as needing better 'tone' (at least in my vision of WW)


----------



## Klaus (Dec 18, 2006)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I agree and for the record I posted that picture because her stomach (and her hair) is fine for the role of Wonder Woman. It was her shoulders and arms I was referring to as needing better 'tone' (at least in my vision of WW)



 OK, my bad then!


----------



## Klaus (Dec 18, 2006)

10 minutes later...


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 18, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Lynda Carter was 5'9", IIRC. She should be tall, but not taller than Superman or Batman. Most importantly, she should be statuesque, *with long legs.*



"Long legs"? The only one in show business that I know of that has long legs ... is Stacy Keibler.

That and Catherine Zeta-Jones, though she's better off playing Queen Hypolitta.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 18, 2006)

Her BIO - just look at those nicknames! Yanka Cobra! 


Biography for 
Priyanka Chopra

Nickname 
..Sunshine 
..Mimi 
..Yanka 
..Priyucka Cobra 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Height 
..5' 7" (1.70 m) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mini biography 
Priyanka Chopra was born 18th July 1982 to the family of Capt. Dr. Ashok Chopra and Dr. Madhu Chopra. She had a very varied upbringing. She started her education at La Martinière Girls College in Lucknow as a resident student; a short stay at Maria Goretti College in Bareilly prepared her for further studies in the USA. Having completed tenth grade in Boston, Massachusetts, USA, she decided to become a software Engineer or a Criminal Psychologist.

She enjoys Indian music and dance; flair for writing poetry and short stories; reading, especially biographies; and has worked for a lot of social-welfare programs. She aims for the stars after completing her education. She is a movie buff and would love to join the galaxy if a good offer comes.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 18, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Her BIO
> 
> 
> Biography for
> ...




Apparently she was the female lead in an Indian superhero movie and is also described as 'Indias answer to Lois Lane' - so yep she can act and she's beautiful, athletic, smart, socially aware and ambitious (everything an Amazon needs to be)




> - just look at those nicknames! Yanka Cobra!



Lol, but please would Grandma approve!!!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 18, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> "Long legs"? The only one in show business that I know of that has long legs ... is Stacy Keibler.
> 
> That and Catherine Zeta-Jones, though she's better off playing Queen Hypolitta.



No Keibler legs but...a wonder woman pose!


----------



## Klaus (Dec 18, 2006)

Whoa!

When I mean "long legs", I mean legs that can pull off knee-high boots and a swimsuit.


----------



## sniffles (Dec 18, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Weight TRAINING????
> 
> That lady is damn FINE! She's doing a bellydance position, and anything not plastic will bend in that pose!
> 
> And may I remind you, that specific part of the body is covered in Wonder Woman's bathing sui... er... battle armor. Yes, that's what they call it. Battle armor.



Battle Ready Armor.   

I agree, she doesn't need to look like Linda Hamilton in T2. Just toned and fit. But of course the suits in LaLaLand will never see it that way. Just like they'll never admit the movie would be better with a talented no-name than with Hot Starlet du jour.  (rolleyes)


----------



## Umbran (Dec 18, 2006)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Apparently she was the female lead in an Indian superhero movie and is also described as 'Indias answer to Lois Lane' - so yep she can act and she's beautiful, athletic, smart, socially aware and ambitious (everything an Amazon needs to be)




Well, that really depends upon where she's described.  If it is from an "official" or fan source - it is all effectively ad copy.  Being in a superhero movie and being "India's answer to a non-existant person" really doesn't mean she can act.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 19, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Well, that really depends upon where she's described.  If it is from an "official" or fan source - it is all effectively ad copy.  Being in a superhero movie and being "India's answer to a non-existant person" really doesn't mean she can act.



Oh, like Hollywood have a way of knowing who can act and who can't?

*dammit, where's my rolleye smiley!*


----------



## noretoc (Dec 19, 2006)

I Still see other people in the role.


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Dec 19, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Yanka Cobra!




Now, that nickname (combo) just _*SCREAMS*_ Bond Girl.

Hmm...


----------



## mmu1 (Dec 19, 2006)

I think Jessica Biel would be pretty good in the role:






Her looks are a good match, _and_ she's pretty buff.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 19, 2006)

AFGNCAAP said:
			
		

> Now, that nickname (combo) just _*SCREAMS*_ Bond Girl.
> 
> Hmm...



I dunno, dude. That sounds painful. *closes his legs in reflex*


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 19, 2006)

noretoc said:
			
		

> I Still see other people in the role.



You think I forgot about her? Hell no!

The last time I saw her she was on _How I Met Your Mother._ Marshall was trying to pick her up at a coffee shop.


----------



## AFGNCAAP (Dec 19, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I dunno, dude. That sounds painful. *closes his legs in reflex*




Well, obviously, she'd be a villainous Bond girl, like Fatima Blush, Bambi & Thumper, and Fiona Volpe.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 19, 2006)

noretoc said:
			
		

> I Still see other people in the role.



 You, sir, I like.

Yay for Brazilian Wonder Woman!


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 19, 2006)

How old is Wonder Woman supposed to be for this movie?  The age range of the leads being discussed seems to stretch a long way.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Dec 19, 2006)

My understanding is it's an origin story, a'la _Batman Begins_, with a young Diana learning the ropes (literally)


----------



## Klaus (Dec 19, 2006)

From what I gather, Princess Diana will be quite young in this one (younger than Batman in Batman Begins, but not as young as, say, Buffy).


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 19, 2006)

According to what has generally been supposed, it would seem that Morena Baccarin is too short and, perhaps, doesn't appear strong enough, though she could certainly play the likely age range for the role.  Charisma Capenter seems like she might be too old, not tall enough, though she likely has the body type to play the role.

Seems like we need someone with a wrestler's build, though not so muscular as Joanie Laurer (AKA Chyna).  It would seem she would need to play between mid-teens and mid-twenties for age.  She needs to be tall, maybe close on six foot or just over, or would need to be filmed in such a way that it seems so (short actors around her or camera tricks).

Is it also likely she needs to appear that she is, or might be, of northern Mediterranean origin?


----------



## Umbran (Dec 19, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Is it also likely she needs to appear that she is, or might be, of northern Mediterranean origin?




Well, the character has jet-black hair.  And is supposed to be an "Amazon", a member of a lost people.  The original story of the Amazon women comes from the Greeks.  So there's a natural tendency for Americans to think "slightly exotic" and "northern Mediterranean".


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 19, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> *Seems like we need someone with a wrestler's build,* though not so muscular as Joanie Laurer (AKA Chyna).  It would seem she would need to play between mid-teens and mid-twenties for age.  She needs to be tall, maybe close on six foot or just over, or would need to be filmed in such a way that it seems so (short actors around her or camera tricks).
> 
> Is it also likely she needs to appear that she is, or might be, of northern Mediterranean origin?



 The Fabulous Moolah?!?!!!

(Well, she could be Diana's great-grandmother.)


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 19, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Well, the character has jet-black hair.  And is supposed to be an "Amazon", a member of a lost people.  The original story of the Amazon women comes from the Greeks.  So there's a natural tendency for Americans to think "slightly exotic" and "northern Mediterranean".





I believe I saw a documentary in the last year that suggests real Amazons existed north of ancient Greece and, perhaps, traded with them.  Some sort of matriarchal society from the steppes of Asia, maybe.





			
				Ranger REG said:
			
		

> The Fabulous Moolah?!?!!!
> 
> (Well, she could be Diana's great-grandmother.)





I suppose they could recruit many of the other Amazonians from the ranks of pro wrestling, including the elders.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Dec 19, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I believe I saw a documentary in the last year that suggests real Amazons existed north of ancient Greece and, perhaps, traded with them.  Some sort of matriarchal society from the steppes of Asia, maybe.



Yet, I don't think historical accuracy is what they'll be going for in this film 

Hate to say it, but some young lady from the Ever O.C. Tree Hill set might fit the bill. But that's a set of actresses I'm not terribly familiar with.

In another thread on the topic, someone suggested Rebecca Romijn with a black-dye job would be perfect, and I have to agree, at least for a mature WW. Perfect build for the role, the right jaw-line and piercing blue eyes...


----------



## Klaus (Dec 19, 2006)

After signing to do WW, Joss Whedon commented "where could I find a raven-ahired, olive-skinned beauty to play WW?" while casually glancing towards Morena, who was two seats down the table at a Con. So even if Morena doesn't get it, at least we know the look Joss is aiming at.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 19, 2006)

Though it sounds a bit like a foregone conclusion, I have a hard time seeing her as much more than a stately clothes horse who is five foot seven and on the thin side, as far as body type.  I've seen her look good, and regal, and whatnot, and she can be dressed up well.  I think she also can act well, as evidenced in _Firefly_.  But I do not recall much where she showed a great deal of athletic prowess.

Can someone point me to something, perhaps a scene in something I saw but apparently missed, where she looks like she could go toe-to-toe with physical villains (despite the assertion that her power lies in her magical prowess as much as her physical ability)?  Something where she shows she can kick some ass like Jennifer Garner or nimbly throw her body around like Halle Berry or Sarah Michelle Gellar?


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 20, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I suppose they could recruit many of the other Amazonians from the ranks of pro wrestling, including the elders.



Well, that's one way to give Senor *Klaus* a heart attack.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 20, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Though it sounds a bit like a foregone conclusion, I have a hard time seeing her as much more than a stately clothes horse who is five foot seven and on the thin side, as far as body type.  I've seen her look good, and regal, and whatnot, and she can be dressed up well.  I think she also can act well, as evidenced in _Firefly_.  But I do not recall much where she showed a great deal of athletic prowess.
> 
> Can someone point me to something, perhaps a scene in something I saw but apparently missed, where she looks like she could go toe-to-toe with physical villains (despite the assertion that her power lies in her magical prowess as much as her physical ability)?  Something where she shows she can kick some ass like Jennifer Garner or nimbly throw her body around like Halle Berry or Sarah Michelle Gellar?



Okay, setting aside our comic-book image of her, are Amazons historically taller by today's standard?

If the [hidden] land of the Amazons have parallel cultural and technological development as the rest of the world -- including medicine -- would they have abolish some of their barbaric practice of ... how to say this humanely ... keep the healthy baby, kill the weak?


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 20, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Okay, setting aside our comic-book image of her (. . .)





Why?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 20, 2006)

Wonder Woman's current Bio: 

Real Name: Diana

Aliases: Diana Prince

Former Aliases: Princess Diana of Themiscyra, Miss America, Goddess of Truth

First Appearance: All Star Comics #8

Death: Wonder Woman (2nd series) #127

Deification: Wonder Woman (2nd series) #128

Mortalisation: Wonder Woman (2nd series) #136

Known Relatives: Zeus (great-grandfather), Hera (great-grandmother), Poseidon (great-granduncle), Hades (great-granduncle), Ares (grandfather), Aphrodite (grandaunt), Apollo (granduncle), Artemis (grandaunt), Athena (grandaunt), Hephaestus (granduncle), Hermes (granduncle), Heracles (granduncle), Hippolyta (Wonder Woman III, mother, deceased), Antiope (aunt, deceased), Donna Troy (Troia, sister), Troy Long (nephew), Helena Kosmatos (Fury I, adoptive sister), Lyta Hall (Fury II, adoptive niece), Hector Hall (Dr. Fate IV, adoptive nephew-in-law), Daniel Hall (Dream II, adoptive grandnephew).

Group Affiliation: Amazons of Themyscira, Justice League of America III, formerly Justice League Europe, the Olympians, Justice League of Amazons

Known Allies: Julia Kapatelis, Wonder Girl II, Requiem, Heracles, Superman, Batman.

Major Enemies: Circe, Ares, Cheetah III.

Height: 5'11

Weight: 140lbs

Eyes: Blue

Hair: Black

Created by: William Moulton Marston


----------



## qstor (Dec 20, 2006)

What about Lindsay Lohan? 

*ducks for cover*

Mike


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 20, 2006)

qstor said:
			
		

> What about Lindsay Lohan?
> 
> *ducks for cover*
> 
> Mike



Yep, you better duck!  It is not that she is a bad choice but wonder about her range, if she could pull off an Amazon and powerful woman.


----------



## CrusaderX (Dec 20, 2006)

Anne Hathaway from _The Princess Diaries_ is still my favorite WW casting choice.  She's already got Princess experience!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 20, 2006)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Anne Hathaway from _The Princess Diaries_ is still my favorite WW casting choice.  She's already got Princess experience!



See Havoc for her range!


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 20, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Halle Berry being able to act didn't make Catwoman a hit.




She can act?


----------



## Klaus (Dec 20, 2006)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Anne Hathaway from _The Princess Diaries_ is still my favorite WW casting choice.  She's already got Princess experience!



 Regardless of how old she actually is, Anne Hathaway looks much more Wonder Girl than Wonder Woman.


----------



## CrusaderX (Dec 20, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Regardless of how old she actually is, Anne Hathaway looks much more Wonder Girl than Wonder Woman.




Which is perfect if they're going to turn this into a multi-sequel franchise.   Someone mentioned Charisma Carpenter above - I love Charisma, but by the time Wonder Woman III comes around, Charisma will be over 40.  Call me shallow, but young and fresh is the way to cast this first film.


----------



## sniffles (Dec 20, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Yep, you better duck!  It is not that <Lindsey Lohan> is a bad choice but wonder about her range, if she could pull off an Amazon and powerful woman.




Yes, she is a bad choice. Lindsey Lohan's got about the range of a paper clip.  

I suppose there's always the possibility that the right director could get a great performance out of her, like Ben Affleck in *Hollywoodland*, but it's a very long shot IMHO.

I'd like to see an actress who's over 25 and has a certain sense of _gravitas_ portray Wonder Woman. I've just seen an actress who would be great, if she were given an opportunity (not bloody likely, though). Her name's Michelle Dockery and she just had her first film appearance in 'Terry Pratchett's Hogfather'.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 20, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> She can act?



That was _so_ funny last page, I'll post my response again.

See _Monster's Ball_ or _Introducing Dorothy Dandridge_, the woman can definitely act. Even in _Jungle Fever_ and _Bullworth_ she showed some acting chops.

She definitely seems to be one of those actors who can shine with good directing (and good writing) but who otherwise can't carry a part.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 20, 2006)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Which is perfect if they're going to turn this into a multi-sequel franchise.   Someone mentioned Charisma Carpenter above - I love Charisma, but by the time Wonder Woman III comes around, Charisma will be over 40.  Call me shallow, but young and fresh is the way to cast this first film.




While true, Wonder Woman is going to do 3 films.    So, go with Charisma because a Charisma 40 is awesome!!


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 20, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Why?



Because it's a live-action film. If you want a comic-book look, make it animation.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 21, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Because it's a live-action film. If you want a comic-book look, make it animation.





You've lost me.  You'll have to be more plain.  We're discussing possible leads for the role.  What are you suggesting in that regard?


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 21, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> You've lost me.  You'll have to be more plain.  We're discussing possible leads for the role.  What are you suggesting in that regard?



At the moment, I dunno. If you're going to do a beginning story, you need a younger actress (18-26). Anne Hathaway would fit, though if the story is smack of _The Princess Diaries,_ then they would cry ripoff.

If it's not a beginning story and you need an older version, I'd go with Chopra.

Sorry, if I lost you. I'm just wondering how to tell a _Wonder Woman_ story on film that is as good as _Batman Begins_ and _Spider-Man_ (#1). Considering she's linked with mythical figures -- and so far there is no good _Mighty Thor_ film to use as a benchmark -- how does one even write the script?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 21, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> At the moment, I dunno. If you're going to do a beginning story, you need a younger actress (18-26). Anne Hathaway would fit, though if the story is smack of _The Princess Diaries,_ then they would cry ripoff.
> 
> If it's not a beginning story and you need an older version, I'd go with Chopra.
> 
> Sorry, if I lost you. I'm just wondering how to tell a _Wonder Woman_ story on film that is as good as _Batman Begins_ and _Spider-Man_ (#1). Considering she's linked with mythical figures -- and so far there is no good _Mighty Thor_ film to use as a benchmark -- how does one even write the script?



How I would go a the introduction!  
War movie, ace fighter jock is shot down by unknown craft - great opening lot of action and FX as jets skim the ocean.  Jock wakes up on island of the amazons and meets Diana.  The island is based on myth (Atlantis) and we find out that someone has been leaking tech like the Invisible plane (that which shot done the fighter in scene 1).  The Amazons have to take action, so Diana is sent to find out who is doing it!  Now, you do the crime/spy stuff.  You finish with another Amazon and minion (cyborg/ninja/warlord undead) of Ares battling WW!


----------



## mmu1 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> See Havoc for her range!




"Range?" Around here, we call those "boobs".


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 21, 2006)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> "Range?" Around here, we call those "boobs".



Well, yes but she moved out of her good girl image in that one, plus the script had a little more to it than what she was doing before.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 21, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> At the moment, I dunno. If you're going to do a beginning story,
> 
> (. . .)
> 
> ...





I was getting the impression it was going to be both a coming of age movie and a career starting movie, requiring someone who could play both (a range of late teens through mid to late twenties).  I guess they could use more then one person, ala _Conan_, but I am thinking they could find one person with range for the part.


IMO, Priyanka Chopra has the same strikes against her that Morena Baccarin has, in that she is likely not tall enough and appears too thin.  I guess I am expecting someone to play the role who appears strong enough to handle themself well in combat, not someone who is only strong by virtue of the magic.


The key might be in the shoulders, getting someone with more of a swimmer's physique.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 21, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> The key might be in the shoulders, getting someone with more of a swimmer's physique.



Hate this to sound bad - I agree but Wonder Woman is about cleavage, the filling out of the outfit.  

(Seeing Gong Li in the Curse of the Golden Flower ads....)


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 21, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Hate this to sound bad - I agree but Wonder Woman is about cleavage, the filling out of the outfit.





None of the parameters I've stipulated as being my understanding of what is needed for Wonder Woman negate the possibility of her having cleavage.

I think we need someone as tall as Nicole Kidman (or taller) for the roles.  Rebecca Romijn has the height but might seem too old for a ranged role.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 21, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> None of the parameters I've stipulated as being my understanding of what is needed for Wonder Woman negate the possibility of her having cleavage.
> 
> I think we need someone as tall as Nicole Kidman (or taller) for the roles.  Rebecca Romijn has the height but might seem too old for a ranged role.



Nicole is 5'10" the right height and I agree about Rebecca but is there any others!  

Tara Conner is only 5'5" so she is out.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 21, 2006)

It may be they will need to go with an unknown if they want to fit those parameters.  If they can find a (possibly former) model (a good place to find someone tall) who is also athletic and capable of acting and passing for late teens and mid twenties, they will have it.  Who is on the beach volleyball circuit these days?


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 21, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I was getting the impression it was going to be both a coming of age movie and a career starting movie, requiring someone who could play both (a range of late teens through mid to late twenties).  I guess they could use more then one person, ala _Conan_, but I am thinking they could find one person with range for the part.



So, they're going to rip off from _Superman Returns_? In that film, the only lead actor we cared about is the older version, played by Brandon Routh (sp?).

Pick a young actress (like in _Spider-Man_), one who could portray late teen and early adult.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 21, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> So, they're going to rip off from _Superman Returns_?





I didn't see that film but that seems a very strange reaction, IMO.  I hope you are not suggesting that no other film, particularly no other superhero film, is allowed to do a coming of age storyline in that manner because that one particular film did so?  (I take it you didn't care for that one?)  We'd certainly have to severely restrict options for storylines if any movie that tried and failed with one took that storyline out of the available options box.


BTW, Has Katherine Heigl been considered for the role?


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 22, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I didn't see that film but that seems a very strange reaction, IMO.  I hope you are not suggesting that no other film, particularly no other superhero film, is allowed to do a coming of age storyline in that manner because that one particular film did so?  (I take it you didn't care for that one?)  We'd certainly have to severely restrict options for storylines if any movie that tried and failed with one took that storyline out of the available options box.



Without trying to spoil you, the beginning of the film start with Superman returning to Earth after searching for his home planet Krypton. In a way, it takes place after Donner's _Superman_ films (complete with Brando as Jor-El). A few scenes later, we find him back in his old familiar costume hovering over Earth and then had a flashback scene of his childhood, most of which is shown on trailers (Bryan Singer had to cut down the flashback scene so much).

So, is _Wonder Woman_ going to be that kind of film, where it starts in the middle and flashed back to her life on Amazon Island and her coming of age? Or shall we start from the beginning, as in _Spider-Man_? I mean how do you tell the tale of _Wonder Woman_ to the mainstream without looking like them cheesy girlie flick (e.g., _Legally Blonde, Clueless, Confession of a Teenage Drama Queen,_ etc.)?


----------



## John Crichton (Dec 22, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> So, is _Wonder Woman_ going to be that kind of film, where it starts in the middle and flashed back to her life on Amazon Island and her coming of age? Or shall we start from the beginning, as in _Spider-Man_? I mean how do you tell the tale of _Wonder Woman_ to the mainstream without looking like them cheesy girlie flick (e.g., _Legally Blonde, Clueless, Confession of a Teenage Drama Queen,_ etc.)?



If it were anyone else besides Joss writing/directing this one I would sweat these questions.  However, he has proven that he can write characters/story and has directed an entertaining feature.  And we know he can write strong female characters.

The movies you described have only one thing in common:  They will both have female leads.  I don't think there is any reason to believe that it will be a "cheesy girlie flick."  It also goes without saying that there is enough in there to give a WW backstory pretty quickly.  And it will be up to Joss how he handles Diana in the Man's World and what that exactly means if he decides to go far down that road at all.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 22, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Without trying to spoil you, the beginning of the film start with Superman returning to Earth after searching for his home planet Krypton. In a way, it takes place after Donner's _Superman_ films (complete with Brando as Jor-El). A few scenes later, we find him back in his old familiar costume hovering over Earth and then had a flashback scene of his childhood, most of which is shown on trailers (Bryan Singer had to cut down the flashback scene so much).
> 
> So, is _Wonder Woman_ going to be that kind of film, where it starts in the middle and flashed back to her life on Amazon Island and her coming of age? Or shall we start from the beginning, as in _Spider-Man_? I mean how do you tell the tale of _Wonder Woman_ to the mainstream without looking like them cheesy girlie flick (e.g., _Legally Blonde, Clueless, Confession of a Teenage Drama Queen,_ etc.)?



 By making it 3 hours long and using George Pérez's 1987 Wonder Woman relaunch (Gods & Mortals) as the basis of the movie. You have a strong yet naive lead, a clash of cultures, an older mentor, a starstruck kid and a Darth Vader-level villain.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 22, 2006)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> The movies you described have only one thing in common:  They will both have female leads.  I don't think there is any reason to believe that it will be a "cheesy girlie flick."



Indeed. Female lead could just as easily mean _Monster_, _Dancer in the Dark_, or _Monster's Ball_. Or, to be less flip, _Underworld_, _Ultraviolet_, or _Aeon Flux_. Oops, that one trailed off badly. Ok, then _Million Dollar Baby_, _V for Vendetta_, or _Tomb Raider_. Bah, you get the idea! _Alien_, _Silkwood_, _Erin Brockovich_, _Norma Rae_, _All About Eve_, _Adam's Rib_, _Jackie Brown_, _Silence of the Lambs_, _Contact_, _Whale Rider_, _Frida_, _Kill Bill_, _La Femme Nikita_, the list goes on and on.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 22, 2006)

From the Newshound Truth Seeker, quoting Yoda, "There is another one..."

http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/showthread.php?p=233707#post233707


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 22, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> By making it 3 hours long and using George Pérez's 1987 Wonder Woman relaunch (Gods & Mortals) as the basis of the movie. You have a strong yet naive lead, a clash of cultures, an older mentor, a starstruck kid and a Darth Vader-level villain.



You mean the "Coming to America" theme?   

Ehh. I prefer the "Princess Diaries" theme better.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 22, 2006)

Comparing "Gods and Mortals" to "Coming to America" (great movie, btw) is... 

The story deals with the escalating power of the God of War in a world with evergrowing hatred, violence and marching nonstop towards Armageddon.

It shows key personalities in both American and Soviet (now would be Russian) militaries that want nothing better than to push the button.

It shows a young woman, blessed by the powers of old, chosen from before birth to stand against the God of War and show how to save mankind from itself.

It shows a superpowered beauty flying about kicking the crap out of monsters, zombies and demigods.

It shows Wonder Woman praying naked! NEKKID, I tell you!

What more can we ask?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 22, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Comparing "Gods and Mortals" to "Coming to America" (great movie, btw) is...
> 
> It shows Wonder Woman praying naked! NEKKID, I tell you!
> 
> What more can we ask?



very little (here)!


----------



## Klaus (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to add all the nakedness with the Amazons rising fully gown (and stacked!  ) from a lake!


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Dec 23, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot to add all the nakedness with the Amazons rising fully gown (and stacked!  ) from a lake!





Now you're talkin'!!!!  Let's *see* that movie!


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 23, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> What more can we ask?



Considering that the island of the Amazons are full of women only ... to my horny mind, what do you think?


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 23, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot to add all the nakedness with the Amazons rising fully gown (and stacked!  ) from a lake!



Um, yeah. *Klaus* wants it to a Brazilian-produced telenovela. After all, Brazil is the home of Oscar-winning talented stacked actresses.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 27, 2006)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> From the Newshound Truth Seeker, quoting Yoda, "There is another one..."
> 
> http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/showthread.php?p=233707#post233707




Oh, image of Blythe Metz in the link.    From her bio, scream queen/very soft porn starlette.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Dec 27, 2006)

It looks like that last link is for someone trying to get the casting director's attention, not someone actually being considered for the part.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a new favorite for the role!

Ellie Chidzey! She's tall (5'11"), beautiful (with an edge to her beauty) and is virtually unknown. Dye her hair black and you have a very nice Diana!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 2, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> I have a new favorite for the role!
> 
> Ellie Chidzey! She's tall (5'11"), beautiful (with an edge to her beauty) and is virtually unknown. Dye her hair black and you have a very nice Diana!



Have to find out more about her.


----------



## TwistedBishop (Jan 2, 2007)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Oh, image of Blythe Metz in the link.    From her bio, scream queen/very soft porn starlette.





Metz would probably look wonderful in the role.  She was the cover model for the She-Hulk reboot for a while (not sure if she still is) and those were rather awesome pictures.

I'd still like to see Carpenter in the role.  Liked her on Buffy, loved her on Angel.  Plus she's aging in the same non-linear time-space Bubble as Dick Clark, so a trilogy wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 2, 2007)

TwistedBishop said:
			
		

> I'd still like to see Carpenter in the role.  Liked her on Buffy, loved her on Angel.  Plus she's aging in the same non-linear time-space Bubble as Dick Clark, so a trilogy wouldn't be so bad.



Nope. She's just aging. She'd make a good antagonist for Diana.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 2, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> I have a new favorite for the role!
> 
> Ellie Chidzey! She's tall (5'11"), beautiful (with an edge to her beauty) and is virtually unknown. Dye her hair black and you have a very nice Diana!





Maybe not young enough -

http://www.pregnantpause.co.uk/cgi-bin/displayindividual.cgi?id=263&type=m


----------



## Klaus (Jan 2, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Maybe not young enough -
> 
> http://www.pregnantpause.co.uk/cgi-bin/displayindividual.cgi?id=263&type=m



 Why? Just 'cause she's a mom? She doesn't look older than 24 to me.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 3, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Why? Just 'cause she's a mom? She doesn't look older than 24 to me.



Could have been worse. Her first film credit could have been one of Uwe Boll's films.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jan 3, 2007)

TwistedBishop said:
			
		

> I'd still like to see Carpenter in the role.  Liked her on Buffy, loved her on Angel.  Plus she's aging in the same non-linear time-space Bubble as Dick Clark, so a trilogy wouldn't be so bad.




Having seen pictures of her in playboy, I think she's about as fake as Dick Clark anyway (though in his case, the artifical stuff is in his hair).


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 3, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Why? Just 'cause she's a mom? She doesn't look older than 24 to me.





She looks mid-twenties, mom or not.  Hard to tell from just one picture, and not conclusive no matter how manner pictures, but easier to say after seeing at least a few pics.  If they need an actor who can play her in her teens through mid-twenties, I do not think she is the one.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 3, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Having seen pictures of her in playboy, I think she's about as fake as Dick Clark anyway (though in his case, the artifical stuff is in his hair).



You based your conclusion on _Playboy_ pictures?

Are you that susceptible to photo-manipulation?


----------



## Klaus (Jan 3, 2007)

Mid-twenties is the average age of Hollywood actors playing teens. Charisma Carpenter was playing a high school girl when she was 21, iirc.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 3, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Mid-twenties is the average age of Hollywood actors playing teens. Charisma Carpenter was playing a high school girl when she was 21, iirc.





Well, aside from 21 not being mid-twenties, the caveat you aren't including is that the person has to also _look_ like a teen, or look nebulously like they could be a teen and be able to act as one which I think was Charisma Carpenter's strong suit.  Let's face it, when Charisma Carpenter stopped acting like a teen it was very easy to make the transition with her character into adulthood.  Anyway, Ellie Chidzey looks firmly in the mid-twenties, IMO.


----------



## Mark CMG (May 25, 2007)

I say, "Aishwarya Rai" would be a very good choice.


http://www.paradisegroup.ru/Roliki/Films/posl.mov


----------



## Particle_Man (May 25, 2007)

I'll be happy so long as they don't let Frank Miller anywhere near the movie set.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 25, 2007)

Why would Frank Miller be anywhere near a Wonder Woman set?


----------



## Particle_Man (May 25, 2007)

Look at All STar Batman and Robin #5 for his take on WW.

And I don't know why he would be near a WW set.  I am just happy that the probability is small.


----------



## Mark CMG (May 26, 2007)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> Look at All STar Batman and Robin #5 for his take on WW.






http://aboutheroes.com/content/2007/05/all_star_batman_robin_the_boy_wonder_5.php


----------



## Fast Learner (May 26, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I say, "Aishwarya Rai" would be a very good choice.



Indeed! I've been crushing on her for a couple of years now, since Bride & Prejudice came out in 2004. Roger Ebert's review included naming her the most beautiful woman in the world, so I had to see it. The movie was only so-so, but man, she's gorgeous, and can indeed act.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 26, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Indeed! I've been crushing on her for a couple of years now, since Bride & Prejudice came out in 2004. Roger Ebert's review included naming her the most beautiful woman in the world, so I had to see it. The movie was only so-so, but man, she's gorgeous, and can indeed act.



Isn't she the "victim" of Richard Gere's public kiss that is taboo (and illegal) in India?


----------



## shilsen (May 26, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Isn't she the "victim" of Richard Gere's public kiss that is taboo (and illegal) in India?




That was Shilpa Shetty. Sadly, it's neither taboo, nor illegal, but a few idiots can make a lot of noise.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 26, 2007)

shilsen said:
			
		

> Sadly, it's neither taboo, nor illegal, but a few idiots can make a lot of noise.



I don't see the Indians making sweeping change to their cultural law regarding public kissing. I mean, the government wanted to incarcerate Gere.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (May 26, 2007)

A bit of a depature, but I can _totally_ see Gina Torres as the Amazon Princess.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 26, 2007)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> A bit of a depature, but I can _totally_ see Gina Torres as the Amazon Princess.



Actually, I see Gina as Captain Marvel in the _West Coast Avengers._


----------



## Klaus (May 26, 2007)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> A bit of a depature, but I can _totally_ see Gina Torres as the Amazon Princess.



 I see her better as either Vixen or the Amazon General Phillipus.


----------

